# Comic



## kemono (Apr 17, 2009)

I like to draw comics


----------



## LycaonIV (Apr 18, 2009)

It's ok, pretty well drawn.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 20, 2009)

Well just by jumping into it, I'm already interested. Very nice art, all well drawn, and you can see time actually went into this.

The characters races are mortal and angel? Bloody Brilliant. I love stories of Angels and what not. Ok, you've got one reader, at least.


----------

